# In case you're not



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now is a great time to join the NRA....It will help to preserve our rights and send a powerful message to those who would like to take our guns.,,,,AND if you join now I can get you a $10 discount...just click the link below......

http://membership.nrahq.org/default.asp?campaignid=XS019233

Ok I'm not getting you the discount...They're giving it to everybody just because I asked them to...Ok i really didn;t ask them to...but I thought it would be a good idea...no really i did !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent Don! Everyone who hunts and/or owns firearms should belong. We need the numbers and the funding to fight these battles.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike, i thought it would get a little more attention though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Don ! I need to renew mine this month. Forgot about it and this is even better. Glad you have such great ties......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Thanks Mike, i thought it would get a little more attention though.


Me too. I just hope when the time comes everyone steps up to the plate......


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Life member here... but I think it's about time my girls get their memberships. We need these guys fighting for us now more than ever!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good idea Chris, I've got Grandkids that love to shoot and hunt. My wife will prpbably kill me, but I'm going to sign them up.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

About renewal time for me too. Thanks Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem Wayne. Take advantage now while the discount is there, they'll just add it on the back of your existing membership if it's not quite time yet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

[sub]Chris and Mike way to step up... [/sub]


----------

